# Моделизм > Обсуждение моделей: Авиация >  И-16 от ICM - завершён очередной долгострой!

## An-Z

http://forum.airforce.ru/gallery/thu...s.php?album=11

----------


## Kasatka

Можно несколько слов о модели и постройке услышать? =)

----------


## An-Z

:) конечно, я уже первый абзац написал.. надеюсь завтра -послезавтра выложить свои впечатления от данного девайса

----------


## An-Z

Вот мои впечатления от модели ICM И-16 тип 24 .

В принципе сборка модели проста и доступна моделисту любого уровня. У меня каких либо затруднений в процессе сборки не возникало, однако по некоторым элементам модели к производителю есть претензии.
Прежде всего это фонарь. Фонарь  абсолютно отбалдовый, такой можно приклеить, если копийность модели в принципе не волнует. Меня это волновало, и я фонарь выдавил из плекса. Не могу сказать, что он у меня получился как надо, но лучше чем в наборе.
Интерьер моторного отсека для начинающего моделиста просто суперский! А чуть более продвинутого провоцирует собрать его открытым, повёлся на это и я. После сборки и окраски штатных деталей, стало ясно, что имеющиеся выхлопные патрубки не похожи на реальные. Решил прикупить таковые от «Москита», но для нужного типа их долго не было. После покупки этого аддона, возник вопрос, куда какие патрубки клеить, в инструкции модели внешний вид патрубков сильно отличался от «Москитовских», к последним же как я понял инструкций не бывает. После долгих, и может быть не достаточно настойчивых, но безрезультатных попыток найти ответы на свои вопросы в литературе или Интернете, я решил моторный отсек закрыть. Лобовая часть моторного отсека несколько озадачила облоем внутри отверстий для охлаждения цилиндров двигателя. Там вроде бы створки регулируемые должны быть и было бы легче и разумнее вообще не делать сквозных отверстий, а изобразить эти створки полностью закрытыми. Ведь судя по фотографиям, такое положении наиболее часто встречается.. Решив, что теоретически створки открыть максимально могли и на земле, так и оставил их дырками.
Собирается модель легко, шпатлёвка понадобилась лишь в местах крепления консолей крыла. Не смотря на то что, кабина кажется маленькой и казалось бы непросматриваемой, всё там неплохо видно, поэтому повозился немножко с приборкой, выделив на ней приборы и оснастил кресло пилота ремнями. Высверлил каналы воздухозаборников карбюратора и маслорадиатора и «пулемётные  стволы» во «лбу». Стволы крыльевых пулемётов сделал из графитового грифеля для автоматического карандаша Д = 0,3мм, на мой взгляд он больше соответствует стволу калибра 7,62. 
Красил нитролаком+серебрянка, а потом на неё основные защитные цвета от «АКАНа», не дав ему опомниться покарябал слегка самолёт в разных местах. Нагар и выхлоп имитирован жидко разведённой нитрой, низ капота запачкал графитом с простого карандаша, но у же сказали, что мало испачкал - исправлюсь!
Декаль – печаль моя.. Если при переводе опознавательных знаков очень ясно проявился пурпурный оттенок, то при переводе надписи, несмотря на использование всего ассортимента «сетов», «солов» и просто спирта проявилось серебрение лаковой подложки. Правда при рассеянном солнечном свете оно малозаметно, но всё таки есть..
Тросики уборки стоек шасси сделал из чёрного литника.. ПВД переделал, сделав его длиннее, на фото его нет..

----------


## Anonymous

Мое почтение!
Понравилось. Но серебрение декали все-таки, как Вы и сказали, видать. Цвет звезд действительно подкачал.

----------

А ежели не полениться и вырезать декаль (хотя бы звезды и цифирь) по контуру?

----------

